

Yesod (Haskell) lead dev picked up by FPComplete - dons
http://www.yesodweb.com/blog/2012/08/joining-forces-advance-haskell

======
egonschiele
Good for Snoyman...he's one of the most hardworking people in Haskell open
source. I still don't quite understand _what_ FPComplete does, though.

~~~
pjmlp
The company was founded by one of the most prominent developers in the C++
community, Bartosz Milewski.

His goal is that Haskell is a better tool to develop application that explore
multicore programming, and plans to offer consulting services in this area.

Someone please correct me, in case this info is not correct.

~~~
nandemo
FPComplete was founded by Aaron Contorer. Bartosz joined later. I believe he
joined as an employee, not co-founder.

------
exim
Not sure I understand. Is he going to provide some kind of commercial support
for the companies willing to use Yesod? or maybe he is going to work on, as we
call it here - yet another CRUD apps (but in Haskell/Yesod) for various
clients?

